# ايهما نصدق:المازورى ام مخطوطات البحر الميت



## يا هادى (8 يناير 2010)

*بدايه كل عام وانتم بخير

سؤالى عن سفر صمؤئيل الاول

1 صموئيل 17 :4 فخرج رجل مبارز من جيوش الفلسطينيين اسمه جليات من جتّ طوله ست اذرع وشبر 

New Living Translation
4 Then Goliath, a Philistine champion from Gath, came out of the Philistine ranks to face the forces of Israel. He was over nine feet[a] tall

نجد الترجمه الانجليزيه معلقه على هذا النص قائله

1 Samuel 17:4 Hebrew 6 cubits and 1 span [which totals about 9.75 feet or 3 meters]; Dead Sea ***olls and Greek version read 4 cubits and 1 span [which totals about 6.75 feet or 2 meters]. 

اى مخطوطات البحر الميت والترجمه السبعينيه يقولوا :اربعه اذرع

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1 Samuel 17&version=NLT

وبدورنا نسالكم 

ايهما الصحيح النص العبرى المازورى الذى يقول ست اذرع ام مخطوطات البحر الميت والتى ايديته الترجمه السبعينيه بانه اربع اذرع؟​
تحياتى​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 يناير 2010)

فلنرجع الى الاصل العبرى وليس الترجمات
الاصل العبرى بيقول 6 اذرع  

*وهذا هو موقع اليهود*
http://kodesh.snunit.k12.il/bible/msmua017.html


----------



## يا هادى (8 يناير 2010)

*


			الاصل العبرى بيقول 6 اذرع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هى مخطوطات البحر الميت اللى قالت اربع اذرع ترجمه؟​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 يناير 2010)

> هى مخطوطات البحر الميت اللى قالت اربع اذرع ترجمه؟



يبدو انى عندما اكلم مسلم .. يجب ان اتكلم براحة .. وبشويش .. وبالتفصيل 
حاضر ..
حضرتك قلت الترجمة السبعينية .. يعنى ترجمة .. ( ودى قاعده عامة يا حبيبى )


----------



## يا هادى (8 يناير 2010)

*



			حضرتك قلت الترجمة السبعينية .. وعلشان كده قلت ترجمات .. ( ودى قاعده عامة يا حبيبى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

) 


انا قلت اللى ايديته الترجمه السبعينيه 

يعنى مخطوطات البحر الميت العبريه قالت اربعه اذرع وقالت زيها الترجمه السبعينيه 

فهمت؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*ثوانى يا احبة

الأخ " با هادى " سؤال واحد صغير 
هل مخطوطات " البحر الميت " اصول ام نسخ ام ترجمات ! ؟
*​


----------



## يا هادى (8 يناير 2010)

*



			هل مخطوطات " البحر الميت " اصول ام نسخ ام ترجمات ! ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مفيش اصول
مخطوطات البحر الميت اقدم بكثير من النص المازورى
والكل نسخ عبريه مش اكتر*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> مفيش اصول
> مخطوطات البحر الميت اقدم بكثير من النص المازورى
> والكل نسخ عبريه مش اكتر*



*بالصواب أجبت

وعند الإختلاف نرجع الى من ! ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

> * والكل نسخ عبريه مش اكتر*



*فقط توضيح !*
*هو السبعينية نسخة عبرية ام ترجنة عبرية ام ترجمة يونانية ؟*

​


----------



## يا هادى (8 يناير 2010)

*


			وعند الإختلاف نرجع الى من ! ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الى مخطوطات البحر الميت باعتبرها الاقدم




			هو السبعينية نسخة عبرية ام ترجنة عبرية ام ترجمة يونانية ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هى مخطوطات البحر الميت بقت السبعينيه؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

> *هى مخطوطات البحر الميت بقت السبعينيه؟*





> *اى مخطوطات البحر الميت والترجمه السبعينيه يقولوا :اربعه اذرع*




*هل عرفت لماذا اسأل ؟؟*



> *الى مخطوطات البحر الميت باعتبرها الاقدم*


*من وضع هذة القاعدة ؟

ولماذا لا نعود للنص المعاد تشكيله لدى اليهود فى نصها العبرى ؟*​


----------



## يا هادى (8 يناير 2010)

*


			هل عرفت لماذا اسأل ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوه الترجمه السبعينيه قالت اربع اذرع مثل مخطوطات البحر الميت 
وانا موضوعى عن مخطوطات البحر الميت اللى قالت اربع اذرع




			من وضع هذة القاعدة ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نسخه عبريه قديمه تقول اربعه ونسخه عبريه حديثه تقول سته .....نصدق مين؟




			ولماذا لا نعود للنص المعاد تشكيله لدى اليهود فى نصها العبرى ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دليل ان سته صح واربعه غلط؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2010)

انا وجدت هذا الكلام انا لا استطيع ان ارد ولكن لعله يفيد 
http://isv.org/catacombs/1_sam_17v4_Goliath.htm


----------



## يا هادى (8 يناير 2010)

*


			وجدت هذا الكلام انا لا استطيع ان ارد ولكن لعله يفيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صديقى العزبز شمش الحق

هل السايت الذى وصعته قدم حل لهذا الاختلاف من وجهه نظر حضرتك؟​*


----------



## يا هادى (8 يناير 2010)

*نسيت ان اكتب 

هل هذا هو الحل عزيزى من وجهه نظر حضرتك؟؟؟
We decided to use the older text traditions of this verse in the ISV translation because it seems more likely that the MT*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يناير 2010)

يا هادى قال:


> *صديقى العزبز شمش الحق*​
> 
> *هل السايت الذى وصعته قدم حل لهذا الاختلاف من وجهه نظر حضرتك؟*​


 
يا اخ يا هادي 

لقد قدم لك الاخوة الاجابة على سؤالك الاصلي من اول مداخلة 




يا هادى قال:


> *ايهما الصحيح النص العبرى المازورى الذى يقول ست اذرع ام مخطوطات البحر الميت والتى ايديته الترجمه السبعينيه بانه اربع اذرع؟*​
> 
> 
> *تحياتى*​


 


وقالوا لك ان النص العبري ( المازوري ) هو الصحيح ، والترجمة اليونانية هي ترجمة ، وليس موحى بها من الله .

ثم عاودت مراوغاتك (كالمعتاد ) وسألك عن مخطوطات البحر الميت ، ووضع لك الاخ شمس الحق الموقع اليهودي الذي يحوي الاجابة ولكنك تجاهلتها ، او ربما لا تعرف القراءة .

http://isv.org/catacombs/1_sam_17v4_Goliath.htm

الموقع يقول :
*Numbers can be rather problematic in the historical books of the OT, and numerous contradictory readings can also be gleaned from the Septuagint. This is particularly true with respect to 1 Samuel and 2 Samuel. The Hebrew Masoretic Text of I Samuel 17:4 (dated from AD 9th-10th centuries) does read six cubits and a span (which is about a half a cubit long). This would make Goliath to be about 9 3/4 feet tall. *

*However, the Greek Septuagint (3rd century BC), the Dead Sea S c r o l l s (2nd century BC), and even Josephus (AD 1st century) all read four cubits and a span in regards to Goliath's height, which would make him to be about 6 3/4 ft. tall. *​ 
We decided to use the older text traditions of this verse in the *ISV translation because it seems more likely that the MT, which dates more than 1100 years after the DSS and LXX, would have been edited to reflect a higher stature for Goliath.*​باختصار ، الموقع يقول مرة اخرى ، ان مخطوطات البحر الميت هي للترجمة اليونانية وليست للنص العبري .

واخيرا ، منعا ايضا للف والدوران ، اذا كان سؤالك عن كيف يكون جليات طوله حوالي 3 أمتار .

اليك قائمة باسماء اناس وجدوا قبورهم تصل اطوالهم الى اكثر من 3 أمتار .

*whose height was six cubits and a span*;
and taking a cubit after the calculation of Bishop Cumberland F1 to be twenty one inches, and more, and a span to be half a cubit, the height of this man was eleven feet four inches, and somewhat more; which need not seem incredible, since the coffin of Orestea, the son of Agamemnon, is said F2 to be seven cubits long; and Eleazar, a Jew, who because of his size was called the giant, and was presented by Artabanus, king of the Parthians, to Tiberius Caesar, is said by Josephus F3 to be seven cubits high; and one Gabbara of Arabia, in the times of Claudius Caesar, measured nine feet nine inches, as Pliny F4 relates, and who elsewhere F5 speaks of a people in Ethiopia, called Syrbotae, who were eight cubits high; the Septuagint version makes Goliath to be only four cubits and a span high, and so Josephus F6; that is, about eight feet. ​ 

*FOOTNOTES:*​ 
F25 (Mynybh vya) "vir intermedius", Montanus; "inter duo", Vatablus; "vir medietatum", Noldius, p. 194. No. 283.
F26 "Quidam duellator", Junius & Tremellius, Piscator.
F1 Of S c r i p t ure Weights and Measures, c. 2. p. 57.
F2 Herodot. Clio, sive, l. 1. c. 68. Plin. Nat. Hist. l. 7. c. 16.
F3 Antiqu. l. 18. c. 5. sect. 5.
F4 Nat. Hist. ib.
F5 Ibid. l. 6. 30.
F6 Antiqu. l. 6. c. 9. sect. 1.​ 
http://www.biblestudytools.com/commentaries/gills-exposition-of-the-bible/1-samuel-17-4.html​ 

*السؤال تم الاجابة عليه اكثر من مرة ، النص العبري هو الصحيح والترجمة اليونانية هي ترجمة ، لا يحتكم اليها في الاختلاف .*
*هذه الاجابة متفق عليه من اليهود والمسيحيين ، ماهو اعتراضك الان بالادلة ، وليس بمنطقك المغلوط انت ؟؟*​


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2010)

لنأخذ اسوء الإحتمالات (لن ندخل في حساب الذراع و فرقها من زمن لاخر) و نقول إنه خطأ في النسخ، حاله حال اي خطأ موجود في اي مخطوطة آخرى
ما العيب في الموضوع؟ حد قلك النسخ لمخطوطات الكتاب المقدس معصوم؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*اعتقد ان علىّ ان اوضح شئ مهم
الأخ العزيز أتى لنا بهذا بنفسه
*​
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1 Samuel 17&version=NLT
*
النص يقول*

4 Then Goliath, a Philistine champion from Gath, came out of the Philistine ranks to face the forces of Israel. He was over nine feet[a] tall! 5 He wore a bronze helmet, and his bronze coat of mail weighed 125 pounds.[b] 6 He also wore bronze leg armor, and he carried a bronze javelin on his shoulder. 7 The shaft of his spear was as heavy and thick as a weaver’s beam, tipped with an iron spearhead that weighed 15 pounds.[c] His armor bearer walked ahead of him carrying a shield.

*اى ان التعليق الذى اتى به ايضا هو لنص اصلى يقول انه 6 اذرع
فأين الإختلاف إذا !!

هل فى مخطوطات البحر الميت او السبعينية ؟
هل هم اقوى ام النص العبرى ؟*

نعود الى النص العبرى

 4 וַיֵּצֵ֤א אִֽישׁ־הַבֵּנַ֙יִם֙ מִמַּחֲנֹ֣ות פְּלִשְׁתִּ֔ים גָּלְיָ֥ת שְׁמֹ֖ו מִגַּ֑ת גָּבְהֹ֕ו *שֵׁ֥שׁ* אַמֹּ֖ות 
וָזָֽרֶת׃ 

​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يناير 2010)

my rock قال:


> لنأخذ اسوء الإحتمالات (لن ندخل في حساب الذراع و فرقها من زمن لاخر) و نقول إنه خطأ في النسخ، حاله حال اي خطأ موجود في اي مخطوطة آخرى
> ما العيب في الموضوع؟ حد قلك النسخ لمخطوطات الكتاب المقدس معصوم؟


 

وبفرض اسوأ الاحتمالات كما تفضلت اخي الحبيب ، اتوجه بالسؤال الى ياهادي :

هل هذا النص تؤخذ منه شريعة ؟؟
هل يحرّم حلالا او يحلّ حراما ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> وبفرض اسوأ الاحتمالات كما تفضلت اخي الحبيب ، اتوجه بالسؤال الى ياهادي :
> 
> هل هذا النص تؤخذ منه شريعة ؟؟
> هل يحرّم حلالا او يحلّ حراما ؟؟


 
المشكلة في العقل الذي يقفز الى خلاصة إن الكتاب المقدس مُحرف لانه كتب 6 اذرع و في اخر 4 اذرع!!! و كأنه العقيدة التي نعيش بها حياتنا اليومية!!
العتب على هذه العقول التي تتناسى التشابه المهول بين النص المازوراتي و مخطوطات البحر الميت و يركزون في اختلاف رقم هو في اسوء الحالات خطأ نسخ لا اكثر!


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يناير 2010)

My Rock قال:


> و يركزون في اختلاف رقم هو في اسوء الحالات خطأ نسخ لا اكثر!


 
اذا كان الموضوع الذي يقصده ياهادي هو الاشارة الى خطأ النسخ ، فان خطأ النسخ موجود ايضا في القرآن بشهادة عائشة 

وروى عروة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها سئلت عن قوله تعالى " لكن الراسخون في العلم " ثم قال : " والمقيمين " وفي " المائدة " " إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئون " [ المائدة : 69 ] و " إن هذان لساحران " فقالت يا ابن أختي ! هذا خطأ من الكاتب . وقال عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه : في المصحف لحن وستقيمه العرب بألسنتهم . وقال أبان بن عثمان : قرأت هذه الآية عند أبي عثمان بن عفان , *فقال لحن وخطأ* ; فقال له قائل : ألا تغيروه ؟ فقال : دعوه فإنه لا يحرم حلالا ولا يحلل حراما .

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=20&nAya=63


يغلق الموضوع لتفاهة الطرح ، وعدم جدية او فائدة الموضوع .


----------



## My Rock (10 يناير 2010)

قام احد الأخوة بكتابة رد شامل ع الموضوع: كم كان طــــــــــول جليات


----------

